# The Tension of Wildcamping



## antiquesam (Mar 12, 2017)

I was intrigued to read in an earlier post the number of people who said they enjoyed staying on a campsite occasionally for the relaxation after the tension of wildcamping. On the basis that getting away for a while is to wind down from the stresses of everyday life then why wild amp in the first place if you are going to have a disturbed night thinking about someo e knocking on the door to move you on or gassing you or a boy racer hitting you. I'm blessed with having spent years sleeping in the cabs of lorries by the roadside and enjoy the luxury of a hidden away car park but many obviously don't.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 12, 2017)

Both me and the wife sleep so much better when we are wilding, the remoter the better and in particular when it`s just us there     :dance:


----------



## The laird (Mar 12, 2017)

Who else are you asleep with ?as you say better when just you two alone? Mrs Brown too much ale  n slack tongue!


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 12, 2017)

*Tension*

I do not have tension when wild camping either  well ok I argue with the wife occasionally and unfairly only win about half the time. I think we look for remote and hardly ever urban parking.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 12, 2017)

I stayed at Hay on Wye last night along with four others. The only noise was from the guy next door who seems to have a weak bladder and a full toilet because he was up and down like a whores drawers all night. Still off to a favourite, CR Win Green tonight for a last night before home


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

I Love Wilding,,, To date NEVER had to be Moved on, Never Had an Unwelcomed Knock on my door, Infact when wilding its Generally Quiet, & Very satisfying I wouldn't do it otherwise !.


----------



## runnach (Mar 12, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> I was intrigued to read in an earlier post the number of people who said they enjoyed staying on a campsite occasionally for the relaxation after the tension of wildcamping. On the basis that getting away for a while is to wind down from the stresses of everyday life then why wild amp in the first place if you are going to have a disturbed night thinking about someo e knocking on the door to move you on or gassing you or a boy racer hitting you. I'm blessed with having spent years sleeping in the cabs of lorries by the roadside and enjoy the luxury of a hidden away car park but many obviously don't.



I think when people first start out wildcamping there is often tension because it is a bit non conformist. 

As peoples confidence grows, the tensions disappear,

It is a bit like the first time as a child you swim a width of a swimming pool without the water wings, All sorts goes through your mind but once you have done it you do it without thinking. 

Interesting what you say about trucks and parking. One member on here who full times I met about 3 days into their escapade a few years back, I knocked on the door and frightened them to death, and they became members of this site. My advice at the time and reassurance is in the early days if in doubt park where the trucks do !!!..You wont have any problem ,earlplugs a good idea if you are unlucky and a reefer unit pulls up behind you :sad:

channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 12, 2017)

***** said:


> Channa, trucks get broken into as well. I have had my truck cab broken into twice in one day, the second time was while I was reporting the first beak in to the Guarda Civil in Nules Casteleon, Spain.
> I have also had the trailer broken into at Treilliers, this is a Shell Service area between Renne and Nantes.
> I don't think it is safe to park between trucks as far too many dark areas!
> Personally, I think a small out of the way village square is much safer!
> ...



My point was meant more in respect to legalities than security Graham. of where you can park in the UK.

Channa


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 12, 2017)

If I'm at the side of a busy main road nothing will disturb me as I know people come and go, but I don't frequent them often.

When I first started heading out I was always in the frame of mind that it was an adventure and nothing would disturb me or spoil my enjoyment of it.

On one occasion my ex and I, many years ago, pulled up to sleep over not far from Pitlochry, but something about the "feel" of the place was giving me the creeps so we moved on.

Same thing happened to me last summer, I was in wilding heaven, bonnie wee off-road parking space in a gorgeous long valley with nice views of the hills, a bonnie, medium sized river complete with water fall rumbling just behind my van, but something was giving me the creeps.  Across the other side of the main road was a big, dark green, metal shed thing.  As it happened, it was the housing for a generator for the local radio masts further up the hill/mountain and the thing was running 24/7.  It was the low frequency drumming from the thing that was freaking me out.  After an uncomfortable cuppa and a bite to eat I was happy to drive off and find pastures new ... I think that was the night I slept on the causeway just outside Tongue, again vehicles coming and going for a wee while, but none of them gave me cause for concern.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

***** said:


> No problem Channa, I was just pointing out my own personal experience. Others may differ.
> I have never had need to be afraid for my own safety, but I sometimes do worry about damage to my van, so I always park with this in mind!



Hi ya,
Yep Same 'ish' here, Never been in a position that i worried about my personal safety, BUT Damage to THE NEST is Always on my mind, I GET SO BLXXDY MAD when most of the Tiny Dinks on The Aluminium Bodywork has been caused by Others when I'm Parked up & Off exploring on foot. Infact ONE happened in Early February, when parked up in a layby Just outside Littlehampton, Someone was in a vehicle & thought it funny to Throw something out their window while driving past, Hit my Bodywork left a Dent n Scratch !.




The Annoying thing is, That out of the few that are on my 21year old vehicle, THIS one is Right Prominent, In Eyeline, & Seen every time I use the Side Hab Door,,BLXXDY ANNOYING when I didn't even do it myself.


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2017)

worst part is lying there, waiting for the almost silent footfall of the crazed axeman, or the gentle hiss of gas coming through the vents. makes waking up a lovely surprise !


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> Yep Same 'ish' here, Never been in a position that i worried about my personal safety, BUT Damage to THE NEST is Always on my mind, I GET SO BLXXDY MAD when most of the Tiny Dinks on The Aluminium Bodywork has been caused by Others when I'm Parked up & Off exploring on foot. Infact ONE happened in Early February, when parked up in a layby Just outside Littlehampton, Someone was in a vehicle & thought it funny to Throw something out their window while driving past, Hit my Bodywork left a Dent n Scratch !.
> 
> View attachment 51633



Are you sure it wasn't just a stone kicked up from the tyre of a passing car?

I had a similar dent caused by this, the stone just missed me.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 12, 2017)

***** said:


> That is the key, if it feels wrong, then move!
> We have even parked with Gypsies, and we still had a van the next morning!:banana:



When I first split from my ex I had a bit of a hard time finding accommodation, so in an emergency I rented a caravan in one of those traveller's parks type places ... the traveller's were a bloody nice bunch of people, it was the non-traveler alcoholics, dole spongers (as I was at the time) and general population that were a noisy inconsiderate bunch, I stayed there for almost a full year before I got a few things sorted and became a single dad.

Genuine travelers are a great bunch of people if you treat them straight.  I even had a night out with one of the prettier ones!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just a stone kicked up from the tyre of a passing car?
> 
> I had a similar dent caused by this, the stone just missed me.



Hi ya Rob, Yeah Quite Possible, Who knows !... 

TBH its all part of the life isn't it, But an Annoying part non the less !.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya Rob, Yeah Quite Possible, Who knows !...
> 
> TBH its all part of the life isn't it, But an Annoying part non the less !.



These incidents annoy me, especially when it is a stone hitting the windscreen!

I have had this happen loads of times, I always leave the cracks and chips until MOT time and then claim for a new windscreen, otherwise I would be having 3 or 4 per year. :mad1:


----------



## Asterix (Mar 12, 2017)

My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2017)

Asterix said:


> My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?



Water would be the problem. The dog would have at least a months supply of food.


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Water would be the problem. The dog would have at least a months supply of food.


 a big pile of his favourite Chum


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 12, 2017)

Robmac said:


> These incidents annoy me, especially when it is a stone hitting the windscreen!
> 
> I have had this happen loads of times, I always leave the cracks and chips until MOT time and then claim for a new windscreen, otherwise I would be having 3 or 4 per year. :mad1:



When I bought my van there was a big crack in the corner, probably outwith MOT area, but it was ugly so I paid to have a new one fitted ... The fitters thought I was mental for not claiming it on insurance, but when I explained that I'd only bought the van the week before I thought it would look dodgy claiming for a new windscreen ... less than a week later it got hit by a stone, fortunately just a small graze was the result.



Asterix said:


> My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?



I think as dog owners we all think of things like that, or worse, what would happen in the case of a serious accident etc., but C' est la vie as they say, such is life.



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> Yep Same 'ish' here, Never been in a position that i worried about my personal safety, BUT Damage to THE NEST is Always on my mind, I GET SO BLXXDY MAD when most of the Tiny Dinks on The Aluminium Bodywork has been caused by Others when I'm Parked up & Off exploring on foot. Infact ONE happened in Early February, when parked up in a layby Just outside Littlehampton, Someone was in a vehicle & thought it funny to Throw something out their window while driving past, Hit my Bodywork left a Dent n Scratch !.
> 
> View attachment 51633
> ...



The latest ding on my van I'm afraid was my own doing ... Ullapool last summer, I have wee dug on one of those longish stretchy leads, she has a habit of taking a short cut under the van to say hello to anyone passing nearby and often gets the leash trapped under the wheel so I have to release her and usually the leash will retract ... on one occasion it retracted at such speed that the end "flew through the air with the greatest of ease" and thwacked the passenger door with a God awful bang ... I have a nice ding to remind me to not do *that* again.  I have also had it thwack the window which was more scary!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

Asterix said:


> My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?



I use to do a LOT of LONG open water passages that took me all over the Place, Often ending in a secluded Anchorage for a few days when I lived on my Boat, & YES, I did think if the worst happened to me What would my (Now Desperately Missed) Black Labrador Charlie do !,,Now he had his dry food Biscuits readily available in a Small swing bin type Storage bin that in an emergency WOULD access & Two Self feeding Bowls of water in the Fore deck area, But to be honest,, maybe the answer is Although its GOOD to think about the many 'What if sinarioes' & Reasonably prepare for what you can,,,DONT over think them, Otherwise you wouldn't do anything !.

I think in the van with pets, Phone, Text, Email 'Contact' with someone is helpful. I've got several Friends that I'm in regular contact with, (Some daily by text) that would soon know if something was wrong..


----------



## n brown (Mar 12, 2017)

runnach said:


> Or even worse, Mr Broon :scared:


 oh those blimmin werewolves - we had them last wednesday,and typically, Mrs B had forgotten the silver bullets- that's why it's always best to have a packing list.
 luckily i always sleep furthest from the door. as i explained to her, it's best that you take up the attacker's attention while i get my trousers on and look for a weapon , or go and find help.  
hopefully stitches come out next week ,and she'll be able to shave her own hands


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

runnach said:


> Or even worse, Mr Broon :scared:



OH COME ON PEOPLE,,,,That's NO WAY a real Gun !.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm sure I read a report somewhere that Werewolves will not be able to open the door handles on a motorhome.

I think it was from the Royal College of Surgeons.

I wish people wouldn't start this scaremongering.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 12, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I use to do a LOT of LONG open water passages that took me all over the Place, Often ending in a secluded Anchorage for a few days when I lived on my Boat, & YES, I did think if the worst happened to me What would my (Now Desperately Missed) Black Labrador Charlie do !,,Now he had his dry food Biscuits readily available in a Small swing bin type Storage bin that in an emergency WOULD access & Two Self feeding Bowls of water in the Fore deck area, But to be honest,, maybe the answer is Although its GOOD to think about the many 'What if sinarioes' & Reasonably prepare for what you can,,,DONT over think them, Otherwise you wouldn't do anything !.
> 
> I think in the van with pets, Phone, Text, Email 'Contact' with someone is helpful. I've got several Friends that I'm in regular contact with, (Some daily by text) that would soon know if something was wrong..



I'll be getting a large auto water dispenser in my next MH,but not really anywhere to put one in my current ride,he has easy access to food so wouldn't have to resort to chomping on me,and there's probably only a few days worth of meat on my bones anyway! I don't really have a routine of keeping in contact with friends and family,often only call every few months to let them know I'm still upright,if i was out of touch for six months no-one would question it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 12, 2017)

Asterix said:


> I'll be getting a large auto water dispenser in my next MH,but not really anywhere to put one in my current ride,he has easy access to food so wouldn't have to resort to chomping on me,and there's probably only a few days worth of meat on my bones anyway! I don't really have a routine of keeping in contact with friends and family,often only call every few months to let them know I'm still upright,if i was out of touch for six months no-one would question it.



Well maybe as a simple
'Hi ya, ime at X at moment, Heading generally for Y over the next week or so, All Ok, Catch you soon' 
Text once a week to someone might be a fair starting point if such things are on your mind.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 12, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well maybe as a simple
> 'Hi ya, ime at X at moment, Heading generally for Y over the next week or so, All Ok, Catch you soon'
> Text once a week to someone might be a fair starting point if such things are on your mind.



Isn't that what *THIS COMMUNITY* is all about?  I have noticed posts from people asking if anyone has heard from "such and such" a member recently.  Sadly, most of the places I hang out are kinda difficult to get access to online forums and even phone signals occasionally, but I usually am in touch with my daughter at least once a week.

I daresay, we could easily set up some sort of back-up for each other simply by sharing a text message now and then ... as very much a loner, if you feel it would give you mental comfort and/or moral support, then please feel free to ask for my mobile number by PM and we can text each other on an agreed routine basis with information of basic personal details, vehicle details and whereabouts.

Note to Admin ... any thoughts on an easy way to set something like this up?


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 12, 2017)

runnach said:


> Jeeez, you guys must have been parked up tight if you could hear the guy taking a leak!!



If he had stayed indoors it would have been fine but he kept coming out and watering the shrubbery or the back of my van for all I know.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 12, 2017)

When we started to Wildcamp it was Malcolm that was unsure about it on the other hand it didn't bother me now though he'll not think about it unless he might get that feeling which to be honest it's only happened the once, and that was at a loch when some" travellers" came but we think they were stopping overnight and heading for the ferry.Asterix do you think like that when your at home?


----------



## Asterix (Mar 12, 2017)

jeanette said:


> .Asterix do you think like that when your at home?



This is home.:sleep-027:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 12, 2017)

Many of my friends think I am mad to wild camp in a van on my own. 
I was never sure whether being somewhere remote was safer as there was no one around...or maybe not?
or if I was safer in a small village where there were people.. but also nit wits!!
However I have got used to it after three years as I am not the nervous type, and totally agree that your inside radar is pretty good. If you don't like the look and feel of a place move on.
Only had one incident so far and that was in this country when parked in a small recommended carpark and a bloke decided to give himself early morning hand relief in the open air! after registering mild shock I remember thinking " my what a big one"


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 12, 2017)

Never been in the least nervous when wild camping ....but then Ive never had an incident either.

On the subject of dings these annoy me intensely the Nuevo is GRP so fairly resilient but my last M/h was aluminium and I swear that a bee landing heavily on it bruised it! I recently saw a 'white van' with bars projecting from underneath and running down the side (they may be called 'running boards') I admit to being tempted to try and get some made for the M/h - its only the weight that puts me off.  they would 100% stop people opening doors into the side of the M/h

similar to this (if it works)


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 12, 2017)

> Only had one incident so far and that was in this country when parked in a small recommended carpark and a bloke decided to give himself early morning hand relief in the open air!



that reminds me of an incident  - after my just saying that I had never had one!.

Forrest park in Scotland lovely summer evening no TV reception so listening to the radio and admiring the view out the window when this pickup truck arrives driven by an old fella, he gets out walks about a bit uses about 100 matches to light his pipe and then retires to the rear of his pickup - we didnt see what happened next but we then noticed that he appeared to be squatting down and bracing himself with both hands on the tailgate of the pick up he stayed like this for a while before standing up looking behind him and getting back into the pickup and driving off - leaving behind a huge 'george the third'!   - I spent the rest of our time there hoping that no one would blame us!


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 12, 2017)

Perhaps he just had little hands. Trump disease.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 12, 2017)

Asterix said:


> This is home.:sleep-027:



Oops Forgot!!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 12, 2017)

***** said:


> That is the key, if it feels wrong, then move!
> We have even parked with Gypsies, and we still had a van the next morning!:banana:


Probably the best place, they might think you belong with them, and would have a shotgun in there, outsiders might think you belong  there and not come near you with a barge pole.


----------



## maingate (Mar 12, 2017)

malagaoth said:


> that reminds me of an incident  - after my just saying that I had never had one!.
> 
> Forrest park in Scotland lovely summer evening no TV reception so listening to the radio and admiring the view out the window when this pickup truck arrives driven by an old fella, he gets out walks about a bit uses about 100 matches to light his pipe and then retires to the rear of his pickup - we didnt see what happened next but we then noticed that he appeared to be squatting down and bracing himself with both hands on the tailgate of the pick up he stayed like this for a while before standing up looking behind him and getting back into the pickup and driving off - leaving behind a huge 'george the third'!   - I spent the rest of our time there hoping that no one would blame us!



At least he did it in an isolated spot. 

We were parked up for the night on the roadside in Luss when a manky looking HGV Bulk Tipper arrived and parked in front of us. I was up quite early next morning to see to the dogs and noticed he had gone. When I went outside, there was a huge deposit left in the road about 4 yards from the van. He must have squatted behind his wagon at some point after dark. :sad:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 12, 2017)

maingate said:


> At least he did it in an isolated spot.
> 
> We were parked up for the night on the roadside in Luss when a manky looking HGV Bulk Tipper arrived and parked in front of us. I was up quite early next morning to see to the dogs and noticed he had gone. When I went outside, there was a huge deposit left in the road about 4 yards from the van. He must have squatted behind his wagon at some point after dark. :sad:



For a while I ran a wee roadside snack bar ...I used to put my generator, which I kept on a table with casters, on the grass verge then reverse back so it was between the Landrover and the trailer ... one afternoon as I went to pack up I discovered some ignorant barsteward had used my land rover, trailer and generator to hide behind as he/she left a pile!

Some folks are just pig ignorant.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 13, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> When I first split from my ex I had a bit of a hard time finding accommodation, so in an emergency I rented a caravan in one of those traveller's parks type places ... the traveller's were a bloody nice bunch of people, it was the non-traveler alcoholics, dole spongers (as I was at the time) and general population that were a noisy inconsiderate bunch, I stayed there for almost a full year before I got a few things sorted and became a single dad.
> 
> Genuine travelers are a great bunch of people if you treat them straight.  I even had a night out with one of the prettier ones!



we once lived many years ago on a mobile home site /travellers site  at darrington ,on the a1 near pontifract , back of the old lodge inn  the pub is closed now  some truckers may know it but the site is still open ,only there aint no travellers there now ,its gone all upmarket  always remember the top guy of the travellers there hugie burton what a great guy he was  scrap man by profession and very wealthy i learned  many years later talking to a guy at a horse fair they used to hold in wombwell nr barnsly he died of cancer  it shocked me he was a big fine bloke   ,we used to do all sorts of work for them like baby sitting and my wife even did some ironing for them ,and they payed well ,i was working at kellingley pit at the time but when on nights or rest days i did a bit of tarmacking with one guy,we used to babysit his two kids when they wanted a bit of a night out  great people i found . they could get a little rowdy at times amongst themselves  but never bothered a soul on the site .always remember old tommy  lived in a old caravan with his wife and son david and two lurchers . poor david  he was a bit lacking up top but a nice lad ,do owt for anybody  we lived there about three years and have some great memories of people that lived there .all in all theres nowt wrong with the true traveller folk if you get to know them and accept them and you can make good friends . just dont try to cross them as i know one guy did to hugie he fiddled him out of a fair few quid on antique porcelain you know the type ,big mistake ,and he lost a nice little earner in the process .  but going back to tension while wilding ,in the couple of years we lived in our van  we never suffered any tension  in fact it was so relaxing  and i actually miss it  we only had hassle once from a set of young knob heads ,they chucked eggs and tomato saue at the van ,i fond one of there cars on a car park one day .it dident drive off needles to say ,i left a note under his wipers that said remember the eggs and tomato sauce .you should have left some bacon aswell ,have fun .


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't actually see it as tension when wilding it's just different there's the quiet place with fabulous views where you can just sigh at the pure joy of it then there is the quiet CL where you can park up empty and fill what you need to then sit relax and crack open the wine/ vodka / beer just a different kind of relaxing but just as pleasurable.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 13, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Isn't that what *THIS COMMUNITY* I have noticed posts from people asking if anyone has heard from "such and such" a member recently. Sadly, most of the places I hang out are kinda difficult to get access to online forums and even phone signals occasionally, but I usually am in touch with my daughter at least once a week.
> 
> Note to Admin ... any thoughts on an easy way to set something like this up?



I don't know about Android phones, but I track my oldest daughter using her 'find my iphone' log in details on icloud.com ! lol She *does* know about this and I only check infrequently if i cant get hold of her for some reason.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> I don't know about Android phones, but I track my oldest daughter using her 'find my iphone' log in details on icloud.com ! lol She *does* know about this and I only check infrequently if i cant get hold of her for some reason.



I would imagine That's a great Feature for a Parent to have isn't it,, Just for piece of mind.


I wonder if WC could get a good deal on 'Trackers' for vehicles for us to then buy from the WC shop, Possibly even fitted (at an additional charge) at say a meet for those that want one, A simple 'Hidden switch' fitted into the wiring known only to the owner could be flicked if ever the owner wanted 'Quiet Time' from the all seeing magic Box then switched back on again when they wanted to 're appear' This would not only assist in a Theft situation, But in auto Weekly Location up dates overlaid on a separate map to those of us that decide to 'Sign Up' to the scheme !. Purely Voluntary But possibly Helpful !.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> That's a great Feature isn't it,, Just for piece of mind.
> 
> 
> I wonder if WC could get a good deal on 'Trackers' for us to then buy from the WC shop, Possibly even fitted (at an additional charge) at a meet for those that want one, This would not only assist in a Theft situation, But in say Weekly Location up dates overlaid on a separate map to those of us that decide to 'Sign Up' to the scheme !. Purely Voluntary But possibly Helpful !.



A possibly worthy notion ... the technique for doing it via phone would be ok too ... but if there is no-one at the other end keeping an eye on you ... NZ's idea then at least we could all keep an eye on each other, but with the ability to switch it off if "privacy" was desired ... or a special login which I could share with a volunteer or "minder" or family member only so that access to my whereabouts and details is kept private.

Modern trucks come with all sorts of tracking and telemetry these days.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

We could shove the Tracker up Wildys arxe and perchase it as a 'Combo' ! !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> We could shove the Tracker up Wildys arxe !



lol, but where do the batteries go?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> lol, but where do the batteries go?



In His Back Pack lol lol.

I wonder how long Batteries would last on a Tracker if we could set on to say emit an Auto 'Ping' once a week just to register on the map !,,Shouldn't take a lot should it ?. Then we could just change the batteries every year when we do our Smoke/Co/Wildy checks !,,I do all mine at The Nests MOT time...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> In His Back Pack lol lol.
> 
> I wonder how long Batteries would last on a Tracker if we could set on to say emit an Auto 'Ping' once a week just to register on the map !,,Shouldn't take a lot should it ?. Then we could just change the batteries every year when we do our Smoke/Co/Wildy checks !,,I do all mine at The Nests MOT time...



I'm fairly certain that I have seen small personal trackers on the interweb somewhere ... not TOO pricey if I remember correctly, designed for bicycles and stuff.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 13, 2017)

There are quite a few available ... here's an exaple ...

Personal GPS Tracker Devices from Trackershop Ltd


----------



## Beemer (Mar 13, 2017)

It does not matter where I sleep, I am suspicious of any different noise that wakes me, or alerts me.
Initially, I cannot settle down, when wilding, but after a few minutes if it 'feels' right I can relax.


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2017)

I am a bit of a fuss pot when it comes to wilding.  Two things I hate.  road noise and people coming and going, especially the boy racers.  This kind of rules out a huge amount of the POI really for me.  My sat nav pings whenever I pass one and some of them beggar belief.  I dont wild much at all in the UK except up in Scotland or the Lake district for these reasons but mainly as we are generally out of the UK.  There seems to be more respect for motorhomes on the continent whereas here it can be quite the opposite.  Most of the stories you hear about anti social behaviour, people knocking on van doors, chucking stuff at vans or boy racers doing donunts right outside your van are nearly always in the UK.  

For me its not just a stop over, its part of the holiday so if I cant find a wild spot remote enough to relax without these annoyances I would rather use a CL.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Many of my friends think I am mad to wild camp in a van on my own.
> I was never sure whether being somewhere remote was safer as there was no one around...or maybe not?
> or if I was safer in a small village where there were people.. but also nit wits!!
> However I have got used to it after three years as I am not the nervous type, and totally agree that your inside radar is pretty good. If you don't like the look and feel of a place move on.
> Only had one incident so far and that was in this country when parked in a small recommended carpark and a bloke decided to give himself early morning hand relief in the open air! after registering mild shock I remember thinking " my what a big one"



OH MOONRAKER...naughty girl,  you mean you didnt close your eyes and turn your head away.......lol


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 13, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> OH MOONRAKER...naughty girl,  you mean you didnt close your eyes and turn your head away.......lol



I did trixie, I did. But a split second fixes the picture.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2017)

Asterix said:


> My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?



Yes and the dog may start to eat you after a few days,you will never be found.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Many of my friends think I am mad to wild camp in a van on my own.
> I was never sure whether being somewhere remote was safer as there was no one around...or maybe not?
> or if I was safer in a small village where there were people.. but also nit wits!!
> However I have got used to it after three years as I am not the nervous type, and totally agree that your inside radar is pretty good. If you don't like the look and feel of a place move on.
> Only had one incident so far and that was in this country when parked in a small recommended carpark and a bloke decided to give himself early morning hand relief in the open air! after registering mild shock I remember thinking " my what a big one"



I take it your talking about the size of the car park.:lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2017)

What about ghosts ,over here almost every one would be scared on that one.:scared:I could tell you a true story of two but then you would not sleep tonight.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 13, 2017)

Beemer said:


> It does not matter where I sleep, I am suspicious of any different noise that wakes me, or alerts me.
> Initially, I cannot settle down, when wilding, but after a few minutes if it 'feels' right I can relax.



I seem to have an inbuild sense that any "out of place" sound or possibly stealthy movement wakes me instantly ... normal noises don't disturb me.


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2017)

barryd said:


> I am a bit of a *wuss* when it comes to wilding.  Two things I hate, noise and *people coming, especially the young boys*.  *This kind of rules out a huge amount of the Gay POI scene* for me.  *My sat nav pings whenever I pass Gay Bars* and some of them beggar belief.  I don't wild much at all in the UK except to pick up in Scotland or the Lake district for these reasons but mainly as we are generally out of the UK.  There seems to be more respect for motorhomes on the continent whereas here it can be quite the opposite.  Most of the stories you hear about very social behaviour, people knocking on van doors, blowing kisses at vans or boys doing naughty things right outside your van are nearly always in the UK.
> 
> For me its not just a stop over, its part of the holiday so if I cant find a wild spot remote enough to relax without these annoyances I would rather use a CL.



A very interesting perspective Barry.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 13, 2017)

[QUOTE

We were parked up for the night on the roadside in Luss when a manky looking HGV Bulk Tipper arrived and parked in front of us. I was up quite early next morning to see to the dogs and noticed he had gone. When I went outside, there was a huge deposit left in the road about 4 yards from the van. He must have squatted behind his wagon at some point after dark. :sad:[/QUOTE]
Nein! Nein!  Ist einen grossen hund,   ,  As one of my drivers once said to a German policeman after being almost caught in a  pile of bushes having some relief ,   Answer was,  EIN HUND, MIT TOILETTENPAPIER?????
Nuff said.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 13, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> OH MOONRAKER...naughty girl,  you mean you didnt close your eyes and turn your head away.......lol



&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I hope that wasn't that big lay-by near Rutland water it could be the same guy that put on a show for Sue and I lol.
Remember that one trixie.


----------



## barryd (Mar 13, 2017)

maingate said:


> A very interesting perspective Barry.



Oooh your gonna pay for that.  You and that Hondaboy (yes I know who you are!) who gave it a lick.  You might get away with it on here but you seem to forget my all powerful dictator status elsewhere.

Only large amounts of cash and a public apology MAY get you out of it.  And stop following me around the internet like a bleedin Stalker its flaming creepy! :danger:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Mar 13, 2017)

I got caught short, as I often do working all over the north of Scotland in the outdoors, on the way from Grantown to Aviemore, just past the big concrete bridge before Aviemore there is an old bit of road that the council use for storing gravel ect, I headed in there, parked up, jumped the fence and headed up the bank into the trees, just out of sight of the road, dropped the kecks and away I go, then I heard this rumbling noise getting louder and louder, I thought, WTF, yup, I was 4 yards from the railway line, just in time for the 1.30 from Perth to Inverness, luckily I was face away from the passengers so no one recognized me.


----------



## Bossangel (Mar 14, 2017)

***** said:


> I can tell u a better one.
> A driver I once knew was caught short in the middle of London.
> He had an empty tipper trailer behind his tractor unit, so he decided to have a sh!t in the back of the trailer!:wacko:
> Guess what? a double decker bus stopped at a bus stop right where he was parked, and the upper deck passengers had a nice surprise!:scared::lol-061::scared::lol-061:



I was in the same boat as this tipper driver once though it was in the Cotswolds. I drove a tarmac tipper for less than a year. One day I was absolutely desperate and out of options. The tipper was empty so I jumped in the back to do my business. Just as I'd dropped trou a double decker school bus parked with a load of teenage kids on it. Felt shocked and surprised then I felt sorry for the kids seeing such a thing


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 14, 2017)

it's interesting to read what aspects of wild camping cause tension for different people. For me it's where am i going to find some water next and when am I going to be able to empty the black waste? Another annoyance is those types that keep coming and going in remote car parks, especially the ones that park right next to you with the engine running...


----------



## Horbach (Mar 17, 2017)

I wildcamp since more than 10 years, mostly alone in my small campervan. I only feel uncomfy when hoards of youths appear on 'my' parking. 

I only remember a few happenings, when my usually relaxed temper went somewhat more tense.

Once I slept on a huge service area in France. Of the ~500 carparks, just mine was occupied and at around 4 in the morning, a french van (Renault Espace) stopped right behind my van. The passenger seats were full of tall and skinny black guys, and an eastern european looking driver got out of the van, went around my van and inspecting it while I, eyes wide open, tried to watch the scene through the gaps in my curtains, hoping not to be seen. After 2 or 3 eternal minutes, he went back behind the wheel and the Renault disappeared and left me scared.

Once I spent a night on CR Reynoldston, Gower Peninsula, Wales. I roused to loud scratching noises while my van was shaking! As I glanced out of my back window, I looked into the eyes of a hoard of cows, rubbing their horns on my rear door. In my underwear, I scrambled on the driver's seat and drove off. If they would have pushed the button to open my back door, they probably would have cuddled themselves under my blanket...

Another night, on a hill, I parked very close to the edge of a downward slope (the view was fantastic!) on a not so safe grassy surface. That night, the worst ever thunderstorm crossed the Island of Elba, where I was in holidays. Of course I woke up and watched the spectacle from my window. I was quite relaxed and fascinated until a thought went through my head: What if the rain produces a mudflow out of my nice parking and I'm becoming part of it? What if a gust just pushes me down the hill? I was as uneasy as one can get. There was no way to drive away, so I had to sit it out. But since then, I always check my wildspots if they are safe, should the weather become a factor.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 17, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I got caught short, as I often do working all over the north of Scotland in the outdoors, on the way from Grantown to Aviemore, just past the big concrete bridge before Aviemore there is an old bit of road that the council use for storing gravel ect, I headed in there, parked up, jumped the fence and headed up the bank into the trees, just out of sight of the road, dropped the kecks and away I go, then I heard this rumbling noise getting louder and louder, I thought, WTF, yup, I was 4 yards from the railway line, just in time for the 1.30 from Perth to Inverness, luckily I was face away from the passengers so no one recognized me.



My mate  was working the building site and needed to go badly, all the site bogs were absolutely bad except one a clean  one made of three side of ply with a door   against a big bank.   He sat there happy until he realised why it was clean and unused. The bank was a railway  bank and a full train  pulled up right beside him full of passengers all looking out. at hime with his trousers down
IT was  made up by the  site jokers, and he fell for it first day there


----------



## barryd (Mar 19, 2017)

We wild camped in a Forest once by a Lake in the Dordogne.  Lovely spot.  I sleep right at the back of the van in the U shaped lounge bed so my head is right at the back and around 5am I was rudely awakened by a huge clatter on the metal scooter rack directly behind me.  I thought someone had jumped on it or a tree had fallen on the van or something.  I think I must have banged on the side of the van or something as I heard something run off and by the time I peered out of the window what I assume was a Wild Boar was disappearing into the undergrowth. :scared:


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 19, 2017)

*Wild Boar !*



barryd said:


> We wild camped in a Forest once by a Lake in the Dordogne.  Lovely spot.  I sleep right at the back of the van in the U shaped lounge bed so my head is right at the back and around 5am I was rudely awakened by a huge clatter on the metal scooter rack directly behind me.  I thought someone had jumped on it or a tree had fallen on the van or something.  I think I must have banged on the side of the van or something as I heard something run off and by the time I peered out of the window what I assume was a Wild Boar was disappearing into the undergrowth. :scared:



There are a few on this site !


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 20, 2017)

barryd said:


> I am a bit of a fuss pot when it comes to wilding.  Two things I hate.  road noise and people coming and going, especially the boy racers.  This kind of rules out a huge amount of the POI really for me.  My sat nav pings whenever I pass one and some of them beggar belief.  I dont wild much at all in the UK except up in Scotland or the Lake district for these reasons but mainly as we are generally out of the UK.  There seems to be more respect for motorhomes on the continent whereas here it can be quite the opposite.  Most of the stories you hear about anti social behaviour, people knocking on van doors, chucking stuff at vans or boy racers doing donunts right outside your van are nearly always in the UK.
> 
> For me its not just a stop over, its part of the holiday so if I cant find a wild spot remote enough to relax without these annoyances I would rather use a CL.



Spot on Barry, you echo my own feelings, although all places are in the UK so far, as for the POIs this site purports to be usable, Giraffes are being had in the extreme, I agree with the principal of this site, but why put forward places which are wholly unsuitable and in some cases downright bloody dangerous, what is the point, I have my own POIs for places we go often and have tried to use this sites list to visit new areas, but I have found that they are quite often a joke, so they have little or no value, I keep them on my sat nav, but if I notice one coming up I will some times stop to survey it for our own use, if it's any good (rarely) I will move it to my own POI set, otherwise I delete it/them.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 20, 2017)

I've found many of the POIs listed on here are totally unsuitable. That's we we try and have a look on Google Earth in advance if we can or leave enough time to look at two or three alternatives.


----------



## barryd (Mar 20, 2017)

Streetview and Google Earth view is the way to go.  I guess you have to consider that what someone might consider an acceptable stop over for a few hours kip late at night when looking for somewhere to get their head down others would never dream of stopping there and certainly not for a relaxing day or two.  I would always check them in advance online if possible.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 20, 2017)

K13ehr said:


> Spot on Barry, you echo my own feelings, although all places are in the UK so far, as for the POIs this site purports to be usable, Giraffes are being had in the extreme, I agree with the principal of this site, but why put forward places which are wholly unsuitable and in some cases downright bloody dangerous, what is the point, I have my own POIs for places we go often and have tried to use this sites list to visit new areas, but I have found that they are quite often a joke, so they have little or no value, I keep them on my sat nav, but if I notice one coming up I will some times stop to survey it for our own use, if it's any good (rarely) I will move it to my own POI set, otherwise I delete it/them.



If you find a spot to be 'downright bloody dangerous' it would be of benefit to other members to report it.

All feedback is welcome and I will act as appropriate in all instances.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 21, 2017)

MollsPhot said:


> I've found many of the POIs listed on here are totally unsuitable. That's we we try and have a look on Google Earth in advance if we can or leave enough time to look at two or three alternatives.



Your opinion is at odds with the vast majority of members who are very complimentary about the POIs.

Please do remember that every POI is categorised. If you are looking for a peaceful location choose a CR or LR location. Locations on classified roads always have the A or B road number included in the POI name.

So for the quietest spots choose a POI without a road number.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 21, 2017)

I didn't mean to come across as too critical. We think the POI system is great, however when we arrive at some places they are just so obviously unsuitable that we wonder how they ever made it on to the list. We have reported some and they have been removed.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 21, 2017)

MollsPhot said:


> I didn't mean to come across as too critical. We think the POI system is great, however when we arrive at some places they are just so obviously unsuitable that we wonder how they ever made it on to the list. We have reported some and they have been removed.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Yes, I think its like most things really, I have only used the POI locations for an overnight stay on a handful of occasions, But always google them first, As what may be BRILLIANT for some vehicles may just be a Nightmare for me. It would be great if there was a 'Last Time Used' Box in the POI information that members could just fill in with the date when last visited, which could then be 'Overwritten' by the Next member & so on. Just to give an idea of suitability for different vehicles.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 21, 2017)

It's a fascinating thread to see the different things that worry people when traveling for me this van i drive now Peugeot Boxer 2.8 hdi is the only van i have owned that does not have a walk through to the cab meaning if i ever had to drive off at night i would have to go outside so my silly neurotic thing i do is remove the headrests from the double pasenger seat and put my tiny folding steps out and i can just about climb over never had to do it yet lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> It's a fascinating thread to see the different things that worry people when traveling for me this van i drive now Peugeot Boxer 2.8 hdi is the only van i have owned that does not have a walk through to the cab meaning if i ever had to drive off at night i would have to go outside so my silly neurotic thing i do is remove the headrests from the double pasenger seat and put my tiny folding steps out and i can just about climb over never had to do it yet lol.



& lets hope you never have to either !.
Although having a 'Plan' is seldom a bad thing is it !.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 21, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> It's a fascinating thread to see the different things that worry people when traveling for me this van i drive now Peugeot Boxer 2.8 hdi is the only van i have owned that does not have a walk through to the cab meaning if i ever had to drive off at night i would have to go outside so my silly neurotic thing i do is remove the headrests from the double pasenger seat and put my tiny folding steps out and i can just about climb over never had to do it yet lol.



Keep some out of date tinned food to throw at any troublemakers.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 21, 2017)

Asterix said:


> Keep some out of date tinned food to throw at any troublemakers.



I got in trouble when I told my missus I'd thrown tomatoes at the boy racers going down our road.

Good job I didn't mention they were still in the tin.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 21, 2017)

*Do you know the verse !*



Robmac said:


> I got in trouble when I told my missus I'd thrown tomatoes at the boy racers going down our road.
> 
> Good job I didn't mention they were still in the tin.



To market to market went my bother Jim.
and somebody threw a tomato at him.
Tomatoes are soft and they don't hurt the skin....
But this one it did..it were wrapped in a tin..

Chorus...

Maybe I will keep the odd hand grenade wrapped in a Tin (labelled pineapple)

Yes M'lud I threw a pineapple at them !


----------



## john1974 (Mar 21, 2017)

camper tinned Annie what age is your van? I put two swivels in my boxer for not much money .. 
like 80 squids 

john


----------



## kanga (Jun 14, 2017)

We have done three so far and they have all been uneventful.
The last one we *did* have a young chap park almost touching our back bumper for no apparent reason  so we moved to the other snooze area we had spied on our walk and woke to the sound of the sea.
Will be off again in a couple of weeks and finding google maps very useful for getting a feel for the stopping places ahead of actually arriving .


----------



## groyne (Jun 14, 2017)

> he last one we did have a young chap park almost touching our back bumper for no apparent reason



We where in an empty car park on the outskirts of Koblenz in April. After going for walk around the town, we returned to find a car parked in the next parking bay, in the still empty car park. So we moved off and found somewhere else to stay.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 14, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> Yep Same 'ish' here, Never been in a position that i worried about my personal safety, BUT Damage to THE NEST is Always on my mind, I GET SO BLXXDY MAD when most of the Tiny Dinks on The Aluminium Bodywork has been caused by Others when I'm Parked up & Off exploring on foot. Infact ONE happened in Early February, when parked up in a layby Just outside Littlehampton, Someone was in a vehicle & thought it funny to Throw something out their window while driving past, Hit my Bodywork left a Dent n Scratch !.
> 
> View attachment 51633
> ...



That needs pulling out  with a glue puller,  paintless dent repair,  might not even notice it especially on alloy body.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 14, 2017)

Asterix said:


> My biggest fear of wilding in remote places is me! i often think,what if i started choking on food,heart attack etc etc. I would hate to drop dead and not have a way out for my dog,how long before someone noticed there was a problem,week,month?  Do others ponder this?



He'd be alright for food but water a  bit more difficult.


----------



## kanga (Jun 14, 2017)

groyne said:


> We where in an empty car park on the outskirts of Koblenz in April. After going for walk around the town, we returned to find a car parked in the next parking bay, in the still empty car park. So we moved off and found somewhere else to stay.



Yes its creepy isn't it?
The occupants of the car behind ours sat for some time and never as much as glanced at us which also felt very strange...
better safe than sorry.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 14, 2017)

What about ghosts.:scared:scare the s--t out of me.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 14, 2017)

Well I'm setting of WCamping tommorrow and you guys are scaring the CR@P  out if me.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 14, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Well I'm setting of WCamping tommorrow and you guys are scaring the CR@P  out if me.



Yer big girls blouse, yer not frit!
Have a good trip Annie


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 14, 2017)

Edina said:


> Yer big girls blouse, yer not frit!
> Have a good trip Annie



Haha haaa


----------



## suneye (Jun 14, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> It's a fascinating thread to see the different things that worry people when traveling for me this van i drive now Peugeot Boxer 2.8 hdi is the only van i have owned that does not have a walk through to the cab meaning if i ever had to drive off at night i would have to go outside so my silly neurotic thing i do is remove the headrests from the double pasenger seat and put my tiny folding steps out and i can just about climb over never had to do it yet lol.



ooh!  Never thought of that, you got me thinking now!  and my headrests are not removable.:rolleyes2:


----------



## n brown (Jun 14, 2017)

have i told the story of my mate getting arrested for murder after a dead bloke with his throat cut was found slumped against his van ?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 15, 2017)

I've got a sign that I hang outside my van
Written in several languages;

H. LECTOR ON TOUR.
PLEASE CALL IN FOR 
A FRIENDLY CHAT.

Worked so far.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 15, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I've got a sign that I hang outside my van
> Written in several languages;
> 
> H. LECTOR ON TOUR.
> ...



How do you know? Everyone else may just be unsociable.


----------



## Byronic (Jun 15, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> How do you know? Everyone else may just be unsociable.



Not concerned with the just unsociable they won't be the problem, but if they were sociable psycho's or just plain psycho's? Well I've got those bases covered with my sign......I hope.


----------



## Debs (Jun 15, 2017)

When I am out wilding I used to get mildly gassed on a regular basis, depending on what was for dinner, but now that I have a dog, I get well and truly gassed, it happens without warning, Silent, but very deadly. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 15, 2017)

Debs said:


> When I am out wilding I used to get mildly gassed on a regular basis, depending on what was for dinner, but now that I have a dog, I get well and truly gassed, it happens without warning, Silent, but very deadly. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



I'm with you on that one


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 15, 2017)

The dog is getting on a bit now and her digestion system is fast catching up with mine. I understand the phrase "old fart" now.


----------

